# How much RAM can my system accept?



## itzela (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am using a Intel celeron processor. My motherboard is KOB 810e FST. Could you help me with the maximun RAM that I can upgrade to my pc? How much of RAM in how many slots?


----------



## clare voyant (Mar 31, 2008)

you might like to go to crucial.com and you can download a small program, called crucialscan.exe, it will return some good info when run on your system. "http://www.crucial.com/systemscanner/index.aspx"
i hope this helps, good luck


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you post your system specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherbaord - thanks for the info above  
Graphics Card
PSU

If its a celeron CPU and depending on its speed I wouldn't expect too much gain from it. I'm expecting you to say you have like 512mb of ram installed currently and a having 1 gb of ram should speed up your system greatly. This all depends on how much your motherboard can hold.

I will post back once I can find more info on the motherboard, the company that makes the motherboard you have *Mercury* is being really slow.
http://www.mercury-pc.com


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.mercury-pc.com/product-detail.php?productid=58#
That looks like your motherboard or pretty close to it.











yours motherboard specs
http://www.mercury-pc.com/product-spec.php?productid=58

Two of these should do

Patriot SIGNATURE 512MB 168-Pin SDRAM PC 133 System Memory - Retail 
$27
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220138

Its really expensive for SDRAM but thats what you get for buying old ram. You can get a single stick of 2gig DDR2 800mhz for about the same price.


----------



## itzela (Jun 8, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> http://www.mercury-pc.com/product-detail.php?productid=58#
> That looks like your motherboard or pretty close to it.
> 
> 
> ...



***-------***
Hi All,

Thanks for the help. I guess I got the answer now..
My sys can only accept 256*2=512MB of Ram in two slots :sigh:
And I dont think tat wud boost up my sys's speed to a accepted limit.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You motherboard can accept 2 512 mb ram sticks


----------

